
How breaking dress codes pays off - hhs
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20190514-taking-a-more-outlandish-approach-to-workwear-could-pay-off
======
brabel
The claim that women conform to the formal dress code more than men is
bollocks. A woman can turn up in a dress, often quite a lot higher than the
knee, use bright colors, wear high heels or high boots, expose shoulders at
will and still be regarded as a conformist. For men even dropping the tie in
politics for example can be damaging! So the claim only holds if you ignore
the female dress code being so much more flexible than man’s.

~~~
azhu
This misses the point. Yes, you are correct, womenswear features a wider
ensemble of pieces than menswear. However, the societal norms for appropriate
female dress are more rigid than those for men. Barack Obama could do an
interview in sweatpants and retain respect. The Queen could not do the same.

> often quite a lot higher than the knee

I also fail to see what this has to do with anything other than signaling your
contempt.

~~~
rinchik
The Queen? You are confusing apples and oranges. You are seeing the problem
where there's none. I can definitely see Michelle Obama getting interviewed
while wearing sweatpants

------
acconrad
So would a non-conformist in a land of tech non-conformists stand out by
ironically wearing a suit? Is this like that saying that everything in fashion
is cyclical?

------
purplezooey
Look at that dude coding in his stinky bare feet. That ain't right.

~~~
insickness
Somebody call OSHA.

